
Apple in Dutch antitrust spotlight for allegedly promoting own apps - T-A
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-antitrust-netherlands/apple-in-dutch-antitrust-spotlight-for-allegedly-promoting-own-apps-idUSKCN1RN215
======
m463
> Apple said it treats all app developers equally.

But the point is that Apple apps have preferential treatment.

One example would be double-clicking the home button on a locked phone invokes
apple pay. Why can't it invoke something else?

Personally, I would like to write my own apps (that didn't require permission
to run and didn't explode in 7 days)

~~~
millstone
There's an infinite rabbit hole of "why can't..." extending to every platform.
Apple's value proposition has never been about customizability.

~~~
m463
Although you're right about the rabbit hole, this isn't about customizability.
In relation to antitrust, if apple apps get preferential treatment it's a
problem.

Maybe a more direct comparison would be apple bundling music, compared to
Microsoft bundling IE in US vs Microsoft.

~~~
millstone
In US vs Microsoft, MS was accused of strong-arming OEMs into shipping IE
instead of Netscape. The point was to permit OEMs to decide what software to
preinstall on their own systems.

Apple doesn't license iOS so they can hardly be said to be strong-arming any
OEM.

Now if Apple Music were wildly successful on Android and Apple was demanding
that Samsung bundle Apple News in order to ship Apple Music, that would be a
different story....

------
tinus_hn
On the platform that isn’t even on the majority of mobile phones. This
investigation is going nowhere.

